
Large movie distributor grabs Popcorn Time trademark - janjongboom
https://torrentfreak.com/large-movie-distributor-grabs-popcorn-time-trademark-151008/
======
celticninja
Proving that there are some serious flaws in trademark approval and that the
anti-piracy lobby will happily undertake unethical practices if it serves
their purpose.

